# Mini Bull Pics for TerryO



## OurZoo (Sep 5, 2010)

Here they are:

Luca, our 6 year old red & white Miniature Bull Terrier and his 1/2 sister Bella, our 5 year old white w/red eye patch Miniature Bull Terrier.
And, yes Terry, once you've had one of these "toddlers-in-a-dog-suit" you cannot imagine life without one!

Sandy


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 5, 2010)

I read the title of mini bulls and thought neat somebody has some bull cattle of the mini size kind.   Nice looking dogs.


----------



## terryo (Sep 5, 2010)

OMG!!! They are absolutely gorgeous!! I miss my "Blue" more than works can say. We took him to school, and they called him the clown of the class. While my son was running around the ring with him, he lifted his leg...and you know the rest....right on the instructors shoe. Everyone in the stands howled with laughter. If we yelled at him for something he would stick his head in a big plant I had, thinking we couldn't see him. My son was small at the time, and he would dress him up in his clothes. I could go on and on....
Here's Blue after we yelled at him....










I'm sure yours keep you laughing all the time. Now my son has a white one too, and my youngest son said when he get's his own home he wants one too. Thank you so much for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

I've worked with several of these dogs for many years. They are nuts. My friend's won't cross a certain doorway forwards. He approaches this doorway, turns around and backs through it, then turns around and proceeds into the room. Buddy, the original Target Dog, would sometimes refuse to look at the trainer when he was on camera. I had to go stand on the opposite side and try to make him look at me so that when he looked AWAY from me, he'd be looking right where they wanted him to for camera. He made me want to pull my own hair out at times.

Terryo, that plant thing is hilarious!


----------



## terryo (Sep 5, 2010)

I could write a book about this dog. He did the funniest things. The pictures with the pool table is my son's dog Eddie. They have to lock him upstairs when the kids are playing pool. He wants the balls and will run around the table trying to get them. You think they are just a barrel of fun, but they are very protective of the kids.


----------



## Isa (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful pics, your dogs are beautiful


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 8, 2010)

How cute they are.
TerryO, the hiding pic of blue is hilarious.


----------



## OurZoo (Sep 9, 2010)

OK Terry, this is a test! All Bullies' (minis at least) feet supposedly have the same distinct smell, so have your son take a whiff of Eddie's paws and let me know what he thinks it is. Yes folks its a sad thing when you sit around with nothing better to do than smell your dogs' feet! Gotta' get another hobby . . . tortoises maybe.

Sandy





Tom said:


> I've worked with several of these dogs for many years. They are nuts. My friend's won't cross a certain doorway forwards. He approaches this doorway, turns around and backs through it, then turns around and proceeds into the room. Buddy, the original Target Dog, would sometimes refuse to look at the trainer when he was on camera. I had to go stand on the opposite side and try to make him look at me so that when he looked AWAY from me, he'd be looking right where they wanted him to for camera. He made me want to pull my own hair out at times.
> 
> Terryo, that plant thing is hilarious!



Tom,
Have you ever seen one go into a "trance"? I understand it is something they all do - has something to do with a lightweight something moving along their backs. Our Bella gets under the promegrante trees and lets the branches skim across her as she walks around the tree - then abrutly stops still and zones out!


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2010)

Never seen that and never smelled their feet either.


----------



## OurZoo (Sep 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> Never seen that and never smelled their feet either.



Ah! The things you've missed in life!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2010)

OurZoo said:


> Yes folks its a sad thing when you sit around with nothing better to do than smell your dogs' feet! Gotta' get another hobby . . . tortoises maybe.
> 
> Sandy



I think that would be a great idea!  Boy my family and neighbors already think I am strange. Can only imagine their thoughts if they saw me sniffing the dogs' feet.


----------



## terryo (Sep 10, 2010)

Sandy...I LOVE that smell, especially when they were puppies. We called them puppy feet. There's nothing I don't love about a bully, even their smelly feet


----------

